# Game and Fish agents catch 3 men shocking catfish



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

The nerve of some of these idiots. 

http://www.fox16.com/news/local/sto...g-catfish/CbFSYxF8k0a7IcrhLTBrPg.cspx?rss=315


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I think a tar and feathering is in order. Plus a good singapore caning


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Although it is not up to me to judge people, 
I will let you know my opinion 

I reckon this is not these guys first rodeo. The boats and 
shocking equipment adjusted to shock catfish is expensive
and pretty high tech. This means they must have done 
enough poaching (of citizens resources) to be profitable.

A comment left by one person suggested they should 
get a break. Obviously a relative or poaching sympathiser.

I feel the judicial system should bring all available resources to 
bear to discourage not only these guys bad behavior but anyone
else who may feel a life of crime is more profitable than honest 
hard work.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Damn! They dont play in Texas do they? I'm glad to see the hefty fine should be more like it handed out to bandits like these who think public resources are theirs to do whatever they want with. IMO they all should be banned for life from fishing in at least Texas and I feel the whole USA. Not that they were really "fishing" anyways. I know its not federal crime though. Whenever I hear about a crime like this I just know it wasn't the culprits first time. Just first time getting caught. Which is true of most crimes except maybe murder. 

Reminds me of the infamous owners of the Chinese restaurant in cbus a few years back who were caught running a huge net across Hoover dam. I think it was like 165 saugeye found in the net and that's only from 1 night! That's more saugeye than anyone but Fishslim has ever caught in their entire lives from Hoover. OK maybe an exaggeration but a lot more than I have caught for sure.


----------

